# One More Deal Left to be Made???



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Chronicle leads us to believe one more deal to be made that will alleviate this glut at the guard position and "PT" everyone will get. Obviously some sort of a S&T/2for1???

http://www.chron.com/cs/CDA/ssistory.mpl/sports/bk/bkn/3322889

Is it Spree? Someone else?? Thoughts???


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

It's still just speculation at this point, so it could be anything outside of getting a big impact player.


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

DerMarr Johnson!

:gopray:

Tradable assets - Badiane, Wesley, and Baker.


----------



## Clutch777 (Aug 22, 2005)

I don't think Spree is possible. The Rockets don't have a trade exception and I doubt Minny would want to take on the contract of some useless players.

I kinda wished that they traded a first round pick for Abdur-Rahim after the Nets dumped him. Portland has plenty of room under the cap to take on an expiring contract and Rahim is definately worth a late first round pick.

The next deal for Houston will be for a big man.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Baker+Ward for Lamond Murray

Raps can use Ward as a third-stringer backup PG, and can waive Baker; Murray can be a backup SF;

Michael Bradley+Kevin Ollie for Moochie Norris

Another improvement in this team... Ollie is better than Moochie.


Three useless players for an useful backup PG, a young PF and a veteran expiring SF.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

i hope its not just a trade for the sake of it but to actually get a a decent PG


----------



## Clutch777 (Aug 22, 2005)

I actually hope the Rockets will not take on more than 2 million per year in multiyear contracts. Houston will be under the cap next year by several million, and would be able to sign a very good player if they don't eat up cap room this season.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Clutch777 said:


> I actually hope the Rockets will not take on more than 2 million per year in multiyear contracts. Houston will be under the cap next year by several million, and would be able to sign a very good player if they don't eat up cap room this season.


Unfortunately no. With Yao's extension kicking in one year from now, our salaries should look something like this:

06-07:
Yao: $13 million
McGrady: $17 million
Swift: $5 million (could be higher, I'm taking the smallest possible number)
Howard: $6.392 million
Sura: $3.8 million
Luther Head: $1 million
Derek Anderson: $1.8 million
Jon Barry: $1 million

Even without Mutombo, our salaries add up to just under $50 million. We might as well acquire contracts this season for our expiring and be slightly over the cap so we can use our entire MLE next offseason, if we choose to do so.


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

Vin Baker, Charlie Ward, Malik Badiane and future 2nd rounder

for

Ruben Patterson and Jarret Jack


----------



## bellary (Aug 12, 2005)

TManiAC said:


> Vin Baker, Charlie Ward, Malik Badiane and future 2nd rounder
> 
> for
> 
> Ruben Patterson and Jarret Jack



How about for TJ Ford


----------



## ds RocketS (Sep 1, 2005)

we have no more cash so the only chance of acquiring someone would be thru trade...im sure CD will be patient until he finds a deal that is in the rockets' best interest...


----------



## darkballa (Sep 19, 2003)

I want Maurice Williams in this team.


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

TManiAC said:


> Vin Baker, Charlie Ward, Malik Badiane and future 2nd rounder
> 
> for
> 
> Ruben Patterson and Jarret Jack


 What does this do for the Blazers?

If there is a move, I doubt it's a big move.


----------

